# Wordpress



## Wozzer (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm in need of some help coding this certain flash box as Im unsure how to do it. Anyone willing to help - Would probably need some sort of wordpress experience as I am probably just looking in the wrong place. 

Please PM if your willing to help


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Wozzer (Jun 7, 2009)

Problem fixed.


----------

